# Windshield wipers



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

Hello, I'm new to this forum because it the 1st problem I've had with my car that I've own for 11 years. After 130,000 miles, my windsheild wipers don't work...where can I find a motor or is there any tricks or shortcuts I can find out...I live in Oregon and beleive me....I need these wipers to work. Any suggestions?


----------

